# walleye being caught at the hot water discharge at bayshore



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

me and 2 guys didnt have anything to do sunday morning and my buddy had heard of a walleye being caught here and there at bayshore, so we decided we'd give it a shot. we were wading out and casting right by the bridge and letting our carolina rigs float out towards the lake and landed 2 in almost 2 hours of fishing, and hooked into one but lost it. 

im not much of an ice fishing guy so this should get me by till the run in the spring! 

if we catch anymore next weekend i will post pics


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

What is the location of this spot? I am ready to start fishing and was thinking about giving it a try?


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

over in east toledo behing the edison plant, im not sure of the name of the road but there are signs saying bayshore fishing access


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Just look for the big crowd this weekend. Shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

That would be Bayshore Road actually. It's at the Northwest end of Eagles Landing golf course in Oregon. It's also pretty much down the street from the Maumee Bay State Park entrance. The road in front of MBSP is Cedar Point, if you go west on that, take Wynn Rd North and the fishing access is a left turn and a quick right.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Could someone maybe fill me in a little more on this? how does it compare to the maumee river walleye run? same tactics and success rates? im goin home to get my gear this weekend and would love to get an early start.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

collegekid said:


> Could someone maybe fill me in a little more on this? how does it compare to the maumee river walleye run? same tactics and success rates? im goin home to get my gear this weekend and would love to get an early start.


well it definatly doesnt compare to the river run, but for those walleye guys like me its a great alternative to getting out on the ice, and catching a few walleye before the run... i like to think of it as a warm up...


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I m thinking about going down there monday, I've never been there, do you need waders to fish down there or can you fish from shore. Also any advice on what type of lure is best down there any info would help. 

thanks 
Jeremy


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Also the edison plant, is that the Thomas Edison Plant off of I280, that maybe another spot we may hit.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You wade out
-waders
Muddy fast flowing that you can get lucky in 
Nice little area
There is also a boat launch nearby
never seen anyone boat fish it??? shallow???


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

whats the best setup for down there, a carolina? any advice


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

real heavy jigs 1oz is best fast water.it is hot water discharg.some people use egg sinkers with the 1oz jigs.make long cast crank real slow.most fish are snagged.rough crowd also.long walk from parking lot.people will raid your car while you fish.night time is the best time to fish.cant get cold feels like bath water.game wardens are scared to go back there.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr. Moony said:


> real heavy jigs 1oz is best fast water.it is hot water discharg.some people use egg sinkers with the 1oz jigs.make long cast crank real slow.most fish are snagged.rough crowd also.long walk from parking lot.people will raid your car while you fish.night time is the best time to fish.cant get cold feels like bath water.game wardens are scared to go back there.


i did just fine using a carolina rig with a 1/2oz weight and my car did not get raided haha. but you are right about DNR, they dont get paid enough to make that long walk back there


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

just because you had no problem this time you better knock on wood.i know of alot of people that have been vandleized there just a warning for fellow ogfrs.thats kind of like telling every body to go to crane creek right now.ps not my first rodeo


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

walleyecraig said:


> i did just fine using a carolina rig with a 1/2oz weight and my car did not get raided haha. but you are right about DNR, they dont get paid enough to make that long walk back there


thanks for the report.i have done very well there for big pre spawn walleye in the past.will have to give it a try soon.good cure for cabin fever.i have noticed this area go down hill since the zebra mussel cleared the water.they are more skidish to come in through the shallow water to get there.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

no problem. im heading back down there saturday ill let you guys know how i did


----------



## brownitsdown78 (Feb 17, 2009)

things are picking up there , the only problem is the water is chocolate, fish can't see. the walleye are there , but the only you catch them right now, is by snaggin. kind of a bummer, im goin to wait a few days and then go back.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

going out here tonight will post if i do any good


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

while we went out there for about 1 hour lots of minnows but not one fish will try sunday night


----------



## brownitsdown78 (Feb 17, 2009)

u know ur not allowed to fish after a sunset down there . they disallowed night fishing.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

i think u r wrong go to the lake erie page and go to night time walleye report page 2 and look at #14 ramsey. lake erie law enforcement superviser said it only applies to the rivers and not the lake it was a misprint.


----------



## jmetzler1 (Jan 22, 2009)

he is wrong you can fish lake erie at night you just cant fish the river


----------



## brownitsdown78 (Feb 17, 2009)

the warm water discharge at edison. is not open to night fishing. if you reads the signs in the parking lot . It will tell you when the designated times to fish are . trust me i gone there a few times this year. And called the dnr. to also find out there rules. yes you can fish the lake at night. but there is they consider it a place for spawning. you use to a couple years back but a lot of illeagal catches were takin out and the dnr put up the new rules.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

ok i will take your word on it were does the discharge stop and the lake start


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

pig said:


> ok i will take your word on it were does the discharge stop and the lake start




http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/images/bayclosures.png
The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1: (1) No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may
not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank
to point. (2) Treble hooks are prohibited.
The above regulations are in effect in the following areas: (1) In the Maumee River from the Grand Rapids Providence dam to a line in
the Maumee Bay from Little Cedar Point to Turtle Island. (2) In the Sandusky River from where the power line, "Toledo Edison," Old Ballville
and Fifth Street line crosses the Sandusky River at the southwest corner of Roger Young park, city of Fremont, Sandusky County to a line
running a quarter-mile east of and parallel to the Conrail railroad bridge in Sandusky Bay. (3) In the Portage River from State Route 19 to
the dam at Elmore. (4) In the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Reservoir to Lake Milton.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Roger, there ya go with the FACTS again.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130047
info from last two years...... and your welcome......

*you need to read up on the rules---
Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas when posted with signs:

the Maumee River from the Ohio Turnpike bridge to the Old Waterville interurban bridge at the end of Forst Road in Wood County and from the St. Rt. 578 bridge to the Grand Rapids Providence dam; *

the single hook rule applys..yes....
and yes you can fish at night here, read the rules you guys are funny.....

and yes you can take a boat in there i suggest you call me first or have some one show you, if not you will be calling the coast guard


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

Anybody have any luck here this year? I spent a couple hours in the canoe on saturday, no action, the water was very muddy


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I dont understand the the big hype of the powerplant and i haven't even heard of a fish being caught yet. Plus in a week or so the river should be stacked with walleye. aslo i would imagine the fish near the inake woulb be contaminated with more PCBs and murcery.


----------

